
Japan's Biggest Bank Is Releasing Its Own Cryptocurrency in March - xwvvvvwx
https://www.investopedia.com/news/japans-biggest-bank-releasing-its-own-cryptocurrency-march/
======
rothos
It will be interesting to see the financial world move toward blockchain. It's
a better technology in many ways, but adoption is slow in big institutions.
There will be an arms race between cryptoanarchists (who want total anonymity,
and can cryptographically ensure it) and governments & banks (who want total
traceability, and can cryptographically ensure it).

It's hard to predict, but I expect to see a corporatization/cephalization of
blockchain over the next 10 years similar to that of the internet in the early
2000s, which had also been something of a wild west.

